# Win a FREE Waterproof Sleeping Bag for RACING!



## tashahacker (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to give a shout out to the Racing Community on Sailnet to let you know I'm giving away a FREE Gauss Waterproof Sleeping Bag ($250 value) for liking Turf to Surf's Facebook Page and entering your email address in the form. (Note: You need a U.S. or UK mailing address to be eligible to win)

This came about because my husband and I are about to do two legs of the Clipper Round the World Race (Leg 1 - from England to Brazil, Leg 3 - from South Africa to Western Australia) and I've been working with the company Fierce Turtle (which sells racing gear and the owner of which is a Clipper Skipper) to boost attention to his company products and to our blog (where we'll be covering our racing feats with Clipper).

I used the Gauss sleeping bag on my Level 1 training and LOVE it. And I know I'll be needing the warmth and comfort when we cross the Southern Ocean.

So in case any of your guys will be doing some cold, wet sailing and racing this year, you might want to see if you can get yourself one of these bad boys for free!

I keep getting my post blocked if it includes a url, so I'll just say, if you can go to Turf to Surf's Facebook Page (the Facebook url with a / followed by Turf2Surf), you'll see a Tab that says "Enter to Win." Click there and enter the contest.

Good luck and if you follow the Clipper Round the World Race, make sure to keep an eye out for me!

- Tasha Hacker


----------



## mark2gmtrans (May 14, 2013)

post a couple more times and the block should come off...in fact if you answer this one and one more you can post links...


----------

